# Best Water Storage Material



## Ted Lurch (Nov 19, 2008)

What is the best non-toxic storage material you can put water in? Is it worth it to get some kind of non-rusting metal instead of plastic?


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Stainless Steel Great but Expensive!*

When our municipal water system went down during hurricane Isabel we used stainless steel, food-grade tanker trailers borrowed from a commercial dairy to make water runs from a neighboring county to keep our hospitals the EOC and county jail supplied with potable water.

If you could find an affordable used food grade stainless steel tank from a restaurant or food service supply company that would be great. New ones cost about $750 for a 50 gallon size.

Stainless Steel storage dispensing tanks for wax candle making equipment.


----------



## StillStanding (Jan 24, 2009)

Glass demi-johns from a winemaking place work best. The glass is impermeable, sanitary, and does not leach.


----------

